# Are Acid cigars good quality?



## Hick727 (Feb 21, 2010)

Are Acid cigars good quality? Are they hand rolled? It the filler good? Or is it grown with chemicals? :biggrin:


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Acids are well made out of good quality tobacco. The tobacco is kept in aromatic rooms that infiltrate the tobacco with different scents and tastes. They aren't everyone's cup of tea, but they are a good quality cigar.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

orca99usa said:


> Acids are well made out of good quality tobacco. The tobacco is kept in aromatic rooms that infiltrate the tobacco with different scents and tastes. They aren't everyone's cup of tea, but they are a good quality cigar.


+1 on that. just remember that every one has their own taste and some acids have a nice sweet taste to it. i myself enjoy some acids if you wanna try another flavored by drew estate try the tabak dulce.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, is this ever a loaded question, haha. I will keep my opinion on the subject to myself.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

ACIDs are of good quality hand rolled tabaccos. 
The only _structural _issues I ever came across was:
Caps come off easily
Bands don't come off easily. 
I think they got the glues mixed somewheres.

I used to smoke them alot and have about 2 handfuls left in a seperate humidor. I rarely smoke them myself, but alot of noobs and others like them.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Ive never had an issue with a Drew Estate cigar, in my opinion they probably have some of the best quality control in the industry.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Drew Estates make probably the best infused cigars in the market. I have talked to the rep and the passion they have for infusing their sticks is like none other. It also justifies their price point. Draw on them will always be good and the wrappers are of good quality, But like previous BOTL have said the caps are slightly tricky sometimes.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

High quality and well made, but infused cigars aren't for everyone, especially 90% of the people who peruse this forum.


----------



## Hick727 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wait? Drew Estates and Acids's are the same company?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

From what I have seen of them they are but that doesn't mean I like the taste of them. For those who like this line of cigars I'd have to say you will get a lot of YES's.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Hick727 said:


> Wait? Drew Estates and Acids's are the same company?


Acid
Isla Del Sol
Liga Privada
natural
tabak especial
java (joint with RP)
la veija habana
Chateau Real
joya de nicaragua (not 100% sure what the deal is with this one, my impression is that Drew Estate is in charge of American operations for JdN.)

I think I got all of them


----------



## JazzCigar (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Acids are disgusting, but I have to admit that they are quality cigars. I've never had a cigar from Drew Estate that was built poorly. The only construction issues I encounter with Acids are the easily-removed, strange, shoddily-applied caps. But they don't present too much of a problem.


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hick727 said:


> Are Acid cigars good quality? Are they hand rolled? It the filler good? Or is it grown with chemicals? :biggrin:


Yes,yes, yes and no. They are not for me but you have to give Drew Estate some credit for their rise to fame in the cigar trade. Liga Privada is a good cigar. I keep a ACID sampler tin in my humidor to see how they will age over time and for anyone who likes infused cigars. They have constructed one of the biggest factorys in the world are a interesting company. Their website is intersting.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

Everyone has their own opinion on the taste of Acids, but I don't think anyone can argue about the quality. Every one I've had has had a perfect burn and draw. I remember reading somewhere that they don't use a draw tester on the cigars because Johnathan Drew makes the rollers take their time rolling. Search time... found it.



cigar.com interview snippet said:


> We made our way into the factory and I was struck, not by what I saw, but more so from what I did not see. Jonathan was employing some pretty old school techniques when it came to cigar production. For example, many factories use what is called a "Liberman" to help apply the binder around the bunched filler. This apparatus, which reduces waste and speeds up productivity, was nowhere to be found. Also, there were no draw-testing machines, which are used by almost every other large factory to ensure quality control. Before Jonathan could even begin to explain his philosophy, questions started spewing out of my mouth. Jonathan went into detail about the Drew Estate philosophy. "We want our rollers to take their time and make the best cigars on the market. To accomplish this, I think all the cigars need to be made completely by hand without shortcuts like the Liberman." He went on to explain that in his experience, "rollers are too prone to rely on things like draw testing machines as a crutch, and to make the best cigars, the rollers need to pay attention to even the smallest details." As I did a spot check on the production from several pairs, all of them drew perfectly and I began to understand what he was talking about.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Quality +
Taste, everyone has their own.
I live in a college town, and the local drug store has a Med size
hummi, that is LOADED with Acid's...


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

op2:


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Drew Estate makes some good quality cigars, but I can't handle the Acids, too much for me. I just can't get past all those herbal infused flavors, the smell, etc. I actually almost got sick smoking the Acid Earthiness. The Tabak Especial's are pretty good with a cup of coffee in the morning, but I can't see myself smoking them any other time. I do have a separate humi for my flavored cigars, but I rarely go to it. A while ago I thought I would give the Drew Estate line a chance and bought a couple different samplers, smoked a couple and just didn't care for them, needless to say, that humi probably has about 20 or so cigars that will sit a while. Luckily, my friend likes them so they won't go to waste. As others on here have said already, to each his/her own, everyone has there own likes and tastes, but I believe Drew Estate does make the best flavored cigars on the market.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Like many have said already... Quality & construction are top-notch.:nod:

Taste... That would be up to the individual. :thumb:


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

i had an acid a few weeks ago and liked the sweet outer flavor but did not enjoy the cigar i think if it had some more flavor in the cigar and not on the surface it would be all that much better.


----------

